# Internet On The Road?



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We're looking into the possibility of taking an extended trip towards the middle/end of this year for a few months. However, without good, reasonably fast and reliable internet access, the trip definitely won't happen. Dave will need to work everyday, which won't be an issue as long as we have the access.

I know someone had mentioned a while back that they use Verizon but I can't find the post. We were wondering if anyone going on extended trips or who is full-timing uses a certain company or has any advice. Dave has been researching but can't find anything that details exactly what each company considers 'high speed'!

Any help or advice would be appreciated. We need to make a decision soon as it impacts schooling etc.

Thanks for any info you can give us, Ali


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> We're looking into the possibility of taking an extended trip towards the middle/end of this year for a few months. However, without good, reasonably fast and reliable internet access, the trip definitely won't happen. Dave will need to work everyday, which won't be an issue as long as we have the access.
> 
> I know someone had mentioned a while back that they use Verizon but I can't find the post. We were wondering if anyone going on extended trips or who is full-timing uses a certain company or has any advice. Dave has been researching but can't find anything that details exactly what each company considers 'high speed'!
> 
> ...


I have a Verison air card for my laptop. I travel quite a bite and have found it to be quite reliable. Granted it is normally used in airports and hotels but I have used it at various campgrounds and gotten a good connection. My wife has even used the wireless card while we were rolling down the road for the fun of it to see how well it would work and again it worked just fine for us. If you go to a remote place where your cell will not work then don't expect the wireless card to work. We have also found that you may have to do the "can you hear me now" routine to get the card to work. When I was at my mom's house for the holidays I only could use my computer in her living room due to signal strength. Signal strength is key (just like your cell) poor signal strength the computer will be slow. Good strength the connection rate will be surprisingly fast. Hope that helps some.

YUP, I HAVE THE CARD BELOW


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Verizon is probably the best way to go and I'd recommend an EVDO card over a CDMA card. CDMA has been viewed as the faster technology for some time, despite the fact that GSM (GSM is from AT&T) is available in more countries. The most recent upgrade to CDMA is CDMA2000 or EVDO, an acronym which stands for Evolution Data Optimized. EVDO operates in much the same way as the standard Internet Protocol (IP) or Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) does. Data exchanged between the phone and the network is transmitted in packets which conserves bandwidth and theoretically increases average speeds across the network.

As with any technolgy....there are limits. You need to be able to get a cellular signal (verizon's) in order for this to work. Rate plans vary, but I'd use the wireless connection anytime it is possible as it will cost a lot less.

Here is what the card looks like...it simple slides into the PCMCIA slot on your laptop.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have that exact same card Jim shown. I would say the service speed is between an old dial up connection and what I have now, a DSL connection.. Its not super fast, but pretty good..

I have used mine all over the country. Works very well for the most part.

Carey


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I've used a Verizon USB adaptor for a while now. If you're in a heavily populated area (such as an airport or town), it works very well. However, I took it with me on our trip to S. Illinois this past Summer and I could barely get a signal. We were off the beaten path quite a bit, but I was expecting better performance. I have a Sprint cell phone and got very decent signal in most locations. However, the Verizon card could barely eek out a single bar.

If being able to work is critical, I suggest you consider purchasing a signal booster. I've looked at a few and while they claim to work well, they're pretty pricey.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Even though you may have a strong cell signal, for the aircard to work at optimum, you must be in an enhanced services area to get the fast signal. The exteneded enhanced services area will get service like you are on an old dial up connection.

Look at verizons website for that..

Verizon has as good of coverage as anyone..

Another point is many cell providers only offer internet service around the big cities in there enhanced services area. Not there extended service area.

Verizon has a very large extended area to allow internet service in most of the country.. So at least a person can have internet service in most anyplace, but yes it may be slow like the old days.

Not saying verizon is best, but they offer greater coverage than avg.

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Should you decide to go with a AirCard you can find some great info here --> Every Miles A Memory - Wilson Electric on how they solved the problem of getting a signal in remote areas.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've had excellent luck with Verizon's EVDO broadband aircard. But you should be aware that the service runs $60/month for "unlimited" coverage on a two year contract. This gets you the aircard for free.

I also use my Blackberry phone as a wireless modem for my laptops. The advantage of this is that the cost is only $15/month for "unlimited" coverage.

As long as you're in an area that has Verizon coverage, you should have Internet access. When you're within a broadband coverage area, you'll get very fast (like cable) speeds, otherwise you'll get speeds equivalent to a phone modem.

I love my service, and wouldn't be without it. It provides me with contact to work and friends, allows me to upload photos of my journeys while still traveling, make online reservations to campgrounds (after checking them out) and attractions, as well as acting as a radio receiver with services like Slacker and Last.FM (so wherever I may be, I can listen to my music).

I currently have one laptop mounted in the cab of my TV, another that I keep in the OB, and this past summer purchased one of the new small Acer netbooks, which I actually keep in a backpack where ever I go. Of course, I have my Blackberry with me all of the time. I'm pretty much always connected.

And, yes, I'm a computer geek by profession.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Reading this I noticed that you are all from the west coast(ish). Here in VT, Verizon cell service is being sold to ATT (to avoid a monopoly) so will my EVDO aircard still work after ATT takes over?
TTFN
Ember


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> Reading this I noticed that you are all from the west coast(ish). Here in VT, *Verizon cell service is being sold to ATT *(to avoid a monopoly) so will my EVDO aircard still work after ATT takes over?
> TTFN
> Ember


Is this just local? I can't seem to find anything about that here in PA?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Reading this I noticed that you are all from the west coast(ish). Here in VT, *Verizon cell service is being sold to ATT *(to avoid a monopoly) so will my EVDO aircard still work after ATT takes over?
> TTFN
> Ember


Is this just local? I can't seem to find anything about that here in PA?

[/quote]

I believe it is VT and NH. fairpoint bought verizons land lines, and verizon cell bought Unicel, but in order to avoid being a monopoly, Verizon has to sell Unicel, and according to the Unicel associate I spoke with last week, sometime in February or March, my unicel line will become ATT, so I'm not ever actually a Verizon cell customer!! So what I posted earlier is a bit misleading, as I re-read my post!! We have talked off and on about the EVDO card and the only way to that in our area is Verizon I believe! So now I've answered my own question I THINK!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ember, if it is _Verizon Wireless_ being sold (hmmmm...we hadn't heard that), I'd be VERY surprised if a new owner discontinued any 'Verizon Wireless assets'. That aircard is a big selling point for VW. However, it sounds like it *may* actually be the _Unicell_ division that is being sold ...

We are also a Verizon Wireless customer and, like raynardo, 1 of our cell phones is equipped as a wireless modem. All this requires (besides any of the right kind of cell phones), is loading software once and having the phone plugged into the 'puter during use. It's very easy and our service has always been the same as out home wireless with DSL. In fact, we were without power (and house phones) for a week during last month's ice storm so the house wireless modem was useless ... we relied on the cell phone for internet access. btw, we have both a Mac and a PC ... and they do require different software but the functionality is identical. Once you own the phone, this is a much less expensive way to go!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I have seen many campgrounds offering Wifi. Depending on where you plan to stay it may be a option. I know many Restaraunts and hotels offer Wifi you may be able to pick up signal depending on how close you are ect. I dont know how much you need the Net,but if its only every other day or so this may work out for you.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Our company has about 30 of these cards between Sprint and Verizon. I personally use a Verizon and have been happy with it. The interesting thing is despite the cell service cost varying significantly between the carriers, the unlimited plans for the data air cards are all $60 a month.

You'll want EVDO rev A, but I imagine that's the case for anything you would get today.

Regarding using the cell phone with data plan as a modem, shop carefully because the carriers differ in how they price this, and the phones differ in how they handle things like an incoming voice call while using the modem.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Ember, if it is _Verizon Wireless_ being sold (hmmmm...we hadn't heard that), I'd be VERY surprised if a new owner discontinued any 'Verizon Wireless assets'. That aircard is a big selling point for VW. However, it sounds like it *may* actually be the _Unicell_ division that is being sold ...
> 
> Yeah Judi, I sort of answered my own question. It is Unicel (we're a Unicel customer) that is being sold, but it was bought by VW, so I had it in my mind, that we would be VW before becoming ATT. Sometimes I see things more clearly in print than in my own head!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments and advice so far. Dave has continued to research for most of the day taking on board all of the suggestions given - anyone used satellite? Right now, he's considering a combination of Verizon and satellite to ensure coverage but nothing finalized yet. Your help has given me hope that we might be able to pull this off!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

There's a website dedicated to folks who use a satellite for Internet access. It is *extremely expensive* for a buy-in since you're not using a standard satellite TV antenna.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

puffer said:


> *I have seen many campgrounds offering Wifi.* Depending on where you plan to stay it may be a option. I know many Restaraunts and hotels offer Wifi you may be able to pick up signal depending on how close you are ect. I dont know how much you need the Net,but if its only every other day or so this may work out for you.


This is basically what I look for - if its available. I am afraid that if I purchased a Verizon plan than I would feel obligated to use it to get my monies worth. Also, DW would get upset with me as I would be spending more time surfing than camping!

The bottom line, with any decision you make, is if it will work - no matter what the technology. I have found that those campgrounds that advertise wireless have signals, if any, if you sit near the office. I would imagine, Verizon, or any carrier may give you an option to try the product for given amount of time. This may be a way of determining if you really want to purchase a long term plan!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

raynardo said:


> There's a website dedicated to folks who use a satellite for Internet access. It is *extremely expensive* for a buy-in since you're not using a standard satellite TV antenna.


Thanks for this site info, will be very useful.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd like to take this up a notch.

I too use an EVDO card. I use a Sprint Merlin 720 card and it works great everywhere, but (now the notch!) I don't use it in my laptop. I use it in a D-Link DIR-450 wireless router!!!! That's right, this device has a PCMCIA slot in the back to take the EVDO card as the WAN connection.

I keep it hooked up in the TT via a 12v adapter. Why 12v you ask?!?! This way it's on when I'm towing. The DW is able to use her iPhone over the wireless connection for internet access, and the kids have their laptops. So connectivity goes WiFi from the truck to the router in the TT, then the router sends it out the EVDO card.

I also have a 12dB external antenna on the router for some screaming range on it. When at the campsite, I let my buddies in surrounding sites use it as well. Just provide them the WPA2-PSK and boom... they're rockin'!

These cards on 3G provide great speeds. I usually get 3-5Mb downloads on it so why not share it with friends. Sure beats complaining to the front office about a crappy WiFi signal from the CG.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> I'd like to take this up a notch.
> 
> I too use an EVDO card. I use a Sprint Merlin 720 card and it works great everywhere, but (now the notch!) I don't use it in my laptop. I use it in a D-Link DIR-450 wireless router!!!! That's right, this device has a PCMCIA slot in the back to take the EVDO card as the WAN connection.
> 
> ...


Yeah, neat, great thanks, hadn't thought about doing this or that technology was available to do this yet.

Dave


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Rob_G said:


> I'd like to take this up a notch.
> 
> I too use an EVDO card. I use a Sprint Merlin 720 card and it works great everywhere, but (now the notch!) I don't use it in my laptop. I use it in a D-Link DIR-450 wireless router!!!! That's right, this device has a PCMCIA slot in the back to take the EVDO card as the WAN connection.
> 
> ...


Excellent! And very creative. What a great idea


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

California Jim said:


> I'd like to take this up a notch.
> 
> I too use an EVDO card. I use a Sprint Merlin 720 card and it works great everywhere, but (now the notch!) I don't use it in my laptop. I use it in a D-Link DIR-450 wireless router!!!! That's right, this device has a PCMCIA slot in the back to take the EVDO card as the WAN connection.
> 
> ...


Excellent! And very creative. What a great idea








[/quote]

Hey Rob - that is a great setup!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Excellent! And very creative. What a great idea


Thanks! I just figured that there has to be something out there that would allow me to not just use my 1 laptop, but all of my other devices as well. It makes it things much easier when you can turn your EVDO connection to a standard WiFi.









Radio Shack for the 12v adapter didn't hurt either!


----------



## ontheroad (Apr 12, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Should you decide to go with a AirCard you can find some great info here --> Every Miles A Memory - Wilson Electric on how they solved the problem of getting a signal in remote areas.


Nice! Just what I needed to see!








I was looking into fixing this issue myself and found this Wilson Dual Band Cell Phone Signal Booster-Repeater 801245 RV Now I am definately calling so I can test it for myself! Great info even thought its an older thread!









Good job all!
Thanks! 
Yeah!


----------

